# HSE super visor formation



## kadiro03 (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم إخوتي الكرام

أولا أود شكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي نحتاج له حقيقة 

و لكن ما أود معرفته اليوم هل إختصاص السلامة المهنية إختصاص جيد في و طننا العربي

بصفة عامة و و في الجزائر بصفة خاصة.

ثانيا أنا أريد التخصص في مجال hse supervisor و لكن ليست لدي معلومات عن شروط 

التكوين في 

في هذا المجال مع العلم أنني حاصل على البكالوريا (الثانوية العامة)

و الرجاء أيضا لمن لديه معلومات عن هذا التخصص و سوق عمله في الجزائر أن يخبرنا

و بارك الله فيكم و في مشرفينا الكرام


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (12 يونيو 2011)

You can do it in BATNA or Algeirs Also I think you can do it in Hassi Messaoud . About the qualification the Baccalaureat is enough. Good lack my friend


----------

